# HD DVR - Directv Rep at Best Buy



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok. I have 4 Tivos. One of them is a HD TIVO. All are Directv.
I know that this is a Tivo forum. But lets face it. We all want our Tivos but are slowly being forced to move to the HD DVR. At least if you want all your HD stuff.

That being said....I was at Best Buy here in Irving, Tx. Brand new store. Just happens the Directv rep is there talking to the HD guys and setting up a really nice display of the new HD DVR. 
So I am listening to his speech. When he finally ends I decide to ask him a question about something he said about HD channels in MPEG4 not working on the new HD DVR.
I was a bit messed up with this statement so I wanted him to clarify it. Like why would I buy this thing if it could not get the local MPEG 4 Dallas stations. Right now I get the local New York Feeds and am very happy.
He explained that in 2 months they would have an upgrade to turn the software on to accept the MPEG 4 format. 
Is it just me or does anyone else see a problem here. I know if I get this thing the computer at Directv central is going to shut my East coast HD locals down. Saying I now get them from Dallas as locals. Which of course will be untrue. But of course the CSR will tell me a big story about it was the computers fault and I will have to wait 2 months to everything fixed. Which will be the time they finally get the MPEG 4 stuff working. 
Gee I am making myself dizzy.
He goes on to explain that I will have to pay the 400 dollars for the HD DVR but could get the rebate of 400 dollars. BUT...only if I am a new HD subscriber!!WTF?
Ok....so I cancel my HD stuff. Wait a month and then order it? He said this would not work. That my account would show I was not new, but a returning customer.
I have been with them since NOV. 94. I am the ultimate customer. I sell my family, friends and complete strangers on DTV and TIVO. 
I think its time to call retention and see what they can do. But maybe in January. I sure do not want a dead box that cannot get my local MPEG 4 Locals. Gee...what a great rollout of a new product.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ummm... Strike 22 for the Best Rep...

You can get the HR20 for $99 if you already own an HR10 (and you get to keep your HR10).
You can often even get it for free if you call.

The reps at Best Buy are hit an miss (more miss then hit)... they usually don't get all the facts straight on stuff they have been selling for years, let alone stuff that is brand new.


----------



## Crypter (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea, I have an HR10-250 in my living room and had a regular HD STB in my bedroom. I called D* and got them to give me the HR20 for $99 then they gave me a $50 rebate fo rbeing a good customer?? So I paid $49 for the HR20. So now I have an HR20 in my bedroom and and HR10-250 in my living room. Since my area does not yet get the new HD locals yet I cannot speak to your initial question. But I will say this I was VERY dissapointed in the HR20 because (at leasty my box) does not seem to allow me to configure my off air antenna so now I am stuck with NO HD locals in my bedroom. Well (except ABC and CBS for which I get the NY feeds). 

But still sucks the installer at my house was on the phone for an hour with D* to try and figure out how to get the off air antenna to setup but the option was always GREYED out for me. HE told me they said that function was not yet enabled on ym box and I would need to wait for a software update. Bleh!

On top of that I must say the remote sucks the fuctions to access your recorded shows and to setup new programs sucks. I just figured out now that you can record seasons of a particular show I will try that tonight.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

That rep seemed very confused and was gettiong things mixed up. First, the Mpeg-4 feed of locals in Dallas are on right now. The major networks only. 

Second, the OTA tuners on the new box are not turned on and that is what the rep was eluding too that in a few months would be turned on.


----------



## Crypter (Apr 21, 2006)

Tonedeaf said:


> That rep seemed very confused and was gettiong things mixed up. First, the Mpeg-4 feed of locals in Dallas are on right now. The major networks only.
> 
> Second, the OTA tuners on the new box are not turned on and that is what the rep was eluding too that in a few months would be turned on.


I guess that confirm's my issue as well then. Thanks


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

"Strike 22 for the Best Rep..." Earl your math is a little off.

You forgot the ^12 or (1.28550026 × 10^16)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sorry... I was just talking about activy over the past weekend.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Ummm... Strike 22 for the Best Rep...
> 
> ......The reps at Best Buy are hit an miss (more miss then hit)... they usually don't get all the facts straight on stuff they have been selling for years, let alone stuff that is brand new.


To be precise, here is the template used: miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss hit miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss miss


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an HR10-250 (bought Labor Day at advice of BBY/Magnolia rep.. one of the last), a 1st gen Tivo box, an R15 and an old Samsung HD non-DVR. I am familiar with, if not having personally experienced, the common issues people write about on each of these boxes. 

My question is, should I push now for DTV to make me a deal on an HR 20 to sit beside, or in place of, my Samsung? It's hooked up to a bigscreen in a theatre room where you sort of go on purpose to watch movies (not everyday use) so recording HD would be a plus. The Samsung works fine, has fast menu navigation, and gets OTA HD. The HR20 would give me recording capability which is about the only reason I would want it. Since I am already getting OTA locals, I don't have any motivation to get the new dish right now and, given it's size/weight, would probably force me into a tripod w/ stabalizers since I need to have the dish up a few feet to clear some trees and catch sat 119. Is DTV likely to cut me a deal on an HR20 if I don't want to swap out the dish right now and don't want to give back my HR10-250? If I don't get the new dish, should assume I will be forced to use the Samsung to get locals OTA until such time the OTA receiver is enabled on the HR20? 

Thanks!


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Hersheytx said:


> So I am listening to his speech. When he finally ends I decide to ask him a question about something he said about HD channels in MPEG4 not working on the new HD DVR.
> I was a bit messed up with this statement so I wanted him to clarify it. Like why would I buy this thing if it could not get the local MPEG 4 Dallas stations. Right now I get the local New York Feeds and am very happy.
> He explained that in 2 months they would have an upgrade to turn the software on to accept the MPEG 4 format.


And he is very wrong about this as well. It gets MPEG4 feeds just fine. It's the main reason for the box in the first place!  What it can't get is OTA which is disabled until a month or so.

So if you have MPEG4 feeds of your local HD stations up on the sat you'll get them just fine with the HR20.
If you need OTA to get your HD locals then you'll need to wait until the update comes down to activate the OTA tuner. Doesn't stop you from getting an HR20 now (like I did) if you want one. I got one and basically it's be ready to go when OTA is enabled and I won't have to wait for an install.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

jaguar325 said:


> I have an HR10-250 (bought Labor Day at advice of BBY/Magnolia rep.. one of the last), a 1st gen Tivo box, an R15 and an old Samsung HD non-DVR. I am familiar with, if not having personally experienced, the common issues people write about on each of these boxes.
> 
> My question is, should I push now for DTV to make me a deal on an HR 20 to sit beside, or in place of, my Samsung? It's hooked up to a bigscreen in a theatre room where you sort of go on purpose to watch movies (not everyday use) so recording HD would be a plus. The Samsung works fine, has fast menu navigation, and gets OTA HD. The HR20 would give me recording capability which is about the only reason I would want it. Since I am already getting OTA locals, I don't have any motivation to get the new dish right now and, given it's size/weight, would probably force me into a tripod w/ stabalizers since I need to have the dish up a few feet to clear some trees and catch sat 119. Is DTV likely to cut me a deal on an HR20 if I don't want to swap out the dish right now and don't want to give back my HR10-250? If I don't get the new dish, should assume I will be forced to use the Samsung to get locals OTA until such time the OTA receiver is enabled on the HR20?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you like the Interface on the R15?
Do you like it more then the Interface on the HR10?

If yes to either of those, then sure.... I would consider it. And they should give you the $99 deal. But you will probably want till wait till until the OTA is activated, as you would be actually giving up something with the Samsung... to gain the recording ability you have already on the HR10.


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Do you like the Interface on the R15?
> Do you like it more then the Interface on the HR10?
> 
> If yes to either of those, then sure.... I would consider it. And they should give you the $99 deal. But you will probably want till wait till until the OTA is activated, as you would be actually giving up something with the Samsung... to gain the recording ability you have already on the HR10.


Had an R15 since spring.. I am "OK" with the interface but it's hard to argue that it's better than Tivo. As many others have said, the remote leaves a lot to be desired. My wife refused to use it for both reasons and I have been forced to keep her 1st gen Tivo running all this time. My main complaint about the R15 was that it s-u-c-k-e-d at dealing with recordings. I tried everything (software upgrades, cancelling season passes and re-initiating them, etc.) and nothing seemed to work. It kept recording all episodes of nearly everything I had on my list. It finally blew up after the last sfoftware release and they sent me another one. I haven't used it enough to determine if the recordings are fixed. Since I haven't seen people complaining on DBS Talk, I assume it's not as big of an issue with the HR20? So, all that said, since this machine would be in a less-used theatre room, where I would always be present and in control, I don't think the interface would be an issue. I am mainly worried about being forced to use the new dish or having to surrender the HR10-250 I just got. If they get the OTA tuner working on the HR20, it sounds like it would do everything I need for now (off my existing 3LNB dish) and I could unplug the Samsung. Have I got it right?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Yep, you got it right.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Tonedeaf said:


> That rep seemed very confused and was gettiong things mixed up.


For the most part I wouldn't trust the DirecTV sales reps at BB to operate a carny ride.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

I have one HR10-250 with OTA for my locals here in L.A., I can receive almost all my locals with an OTA but I have problems with NBC and ABC. I only have a 3 LNB dish. So if I upgrade to the H20:
1.- I will lost all of my locals OTA channels right? At least till D* enables OTA tunners on the H20.
2.- I'll need to get a 5 LNB dish to get local from D*? L.A. locals are already available on D* I suppose. If I don't upgrade my 3 LNB dish will I still be able to receive ABC, NBC, FOX and CBS thru the national feeds (L.A. national feed in MPEG2)?
3.- If I keep my HR10-250 will I still be able to get ABC and NBC thru the MPGE4 feed?

Thanks!


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Yep, you got it right.


You're a God.. but, don't let it go to your head.


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Ummm... Strike 22 for the Best Rep...
> 
> You can get the HR20 for $99 if you already own an HR10 (and you get to keep your HR10). You can often even get it for free if you call.
> 
> that not what they told me. they said i could only get the hr20 if i give them the hr10 back as a swap. the hr10 i have is leased since they had to swap out a defective one that i owned. which brings me to my question. does swapping out an owned one because it's defective under the protection plan, always convert it to a leased model?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

All I can tell you at of all the reports of people getting HR20's.
Off the top of my head, I haven't seen one that HAD to return the HR10.

The deal (As given to me buy mulitple CSR contacts, and other contacts) is $99 and you can keep your HR10.

If you are under the protection plan for your owned box... I am not 100% sure if it will convert to a lease.

But if they are swapping out a defective, and you are NOT under the protection plan/warranty then yes it will convert to a lease.


----------



## foghorn262 (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone in Dallas tell me what Dallas HD locals you get on HR20.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

foghorn262 said:


> Anyone in Dallas tell me what Dallas HD locals you get on HR20.


ABC - WFAA on Channel 8
CBS - KTVT on Channel 11
NBC - KXAS on Channel 5 
FOX - KDFW on Channel 4 
MNT - KDFI on Channle 27

And FSN Southwest 96, 97


----------



## foghorn262 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Earl.

Quick question about the HR20, Can you record 2 programs at a time and watch one you have recorded while the other 2 are recording. It is probably a stupid question but I just wanted to make sure because it is important to my wife. I am about to make the switch and get a HR20.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

foghorn262 said:


> Thanks Earl.
> 
> Quick question about the HR20, Can you record 2 programs at a time and watch one you have recorded while the other 2 are recording. It is probably a stupid question but I just wanted to make sure because it is important to my wife. I am about to make the switch and get a HR20.


Yes, if properly setup, the unit can record two and you can watch a program that you have already recorded...

There are no stupid questions....


----------



## foghorn262 (Jun 15, 2004)

By properly setup do you mean using SAT 1 and SAT 2?

Any other big differences that I might miss from HR10-250 besides dual buffers?


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

cancan said:


> I have one HR10-250 with OTA for my locals here in L.A., I can receive almost all my locals with an OTA but I have problems with NBC and ABC. I only have a 3 LNB dish. So if I upgrade to the H20:
> 1.- I will lost all of my locals OTA channels right? At least till D* enables OTA tunners on the H20.
> 2.- I'll need to get a 5 LNB dish to get local from D*? L.A. locals are already available on D* I suppose. If I don't upgrade my 3 LNB dish will I still be able to receive ABC, NBC, FOX and CBS thru the national feeds (L.A. national feed in MPEG2)?
> 3.- If I keep my HR10-250 will I still be able to get ABC and NBC thru the MPGE4 feed?
> ...


Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## willie_tee (Aug 24, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> ABC - WFAA on Channel 8
> CBS - KTVT on Channel 11
> NBC - KXAS on Channel 4
> FOX - KDFW on Channel 4 (note my list for what ever reason has 4 listed twice, please let me know what it is supposed to be)
> ...


Earl, following info is correct for Dallas:

NBC - KXAS on Channel 5
FOX - KDFW on Channel 4

Bill


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

foghorn262 said:


> By properly setup do you mean using SAT 1 and SAT 2?
> 
> Any other big differences that I might miss from HR10-250 besides dual buffers?


Yes SAT1/SAT2 directly from the dish or a multiswitch.

Wishlists/Suggestions are the next "big gripe" of those that have converted.
OTA (as already mentioned, but that is comming soon)
Some difference in SEARCH for shows....

Those are the biggest from a feature set...
Except for those, there is a way to do everything else to various degrees

Then there is the GUI and Remote being different... which I can't really tell you if you are going to find that a problem or not.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

willie_tee said:


> Earl, following info is correct for Dallas:
> 
> NBC - KXAS on Channel 5
> FOX - KDFW on Channel 4
> ...


Thank you for the update.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> There are no stupid questions....


Only stupid answers.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

cancan said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


For your #1: Yes, you will lose OTA until they are enabled 
For your #2: Yes, you will need the AT9 to get the MPEG-4 LA Locals (Which are available); The MPEG-2 LA networks will be turned off eventually (probably by mid 2007)
For your #3: No, the HR10-250 does not have the hardware decoders to work with the MPEG-4 stream


----------



## benshapiro (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry for asking the same question in multiple spots but here goes. I have an HR10 that I bought new from ebay in April (owned, not leased). I also have the 5LNB dish already.

(1) To get the HR20 for $99, do I call Retention? What do I ask for?

(2) If I want to run the HR20 alongside the HR10 for a while, do I need to run 2 additional lines from the dish into my place? 

(3) What additional channels would I receive in Los Angeles right now? Fox Sports West? Fox Sports Prime Ticket? Local networks?


----------



## foghorn262 (Jun 15, 2004)

What is GUI? Also I heard that it is easy to delete your Now Playing List from your remote, is this true? My 2 year old love to press buttons on the remote and I would hate for there to a easy way to accidently delete my whole list.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

#1) You "should" just have to call DirecTV, as that is the standard upgrade deal for the HR10
#2) Yes, you will need 2 more runs from the appropriate multswitch or dish
#3) Yes, the RSNs you listed are available "part time"


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

foghorn262 said:


> What is GUI? Also I heard that it is easy to delete your Now Playing List from your remote, is this true? My 2 year old love to press buttons on the remote and I would hate for there to a easy way to accidently delete my whole list.


GUI - Graphical User Intefrace... basically the menu's on the system, and how to control the unit.

Yes, while in MyVod (the equivilent of Now Playing), you have two new options:
-) Quick delete... hit "-" twice on your remote "-""-" will delete the highlighted show
-) Mark and Delete... you can go through your entire list "checking off" shows you want to delete, then delete them in bulk.

Yah... you may want to keep the remote away from your 2 year old....
But he/she would have to get into MyVod first...

But there is no "Parent Control" to disable the quick delete function...
And before you ask... I don't think there are any plans on the horizon to do so.


----------



## foghorn262 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you Earl!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Hersheytx (with bold emphasis added by Drew2k) said:


> Ok. I have 4 Tivos. One of them is a HD TIVO. All are Directv.
> I know that this is a Tivo forum. But lets face it. We all want our Tivos but are slowly being forced to move to the HD DVR. At least if you want all your HD stuff.
> 
> That being said....*I was at Best Buy* here in Irving, Tx. Brand new store. Just happens *the Directv rep is there talking to the HD guys and setting up a really nice display of the new HD DVR.*
> ...


I know it's easy to blame the Best Buy rep for mis-information, but come one everyone ... hersheytx got this info from a *DirecTV rep*, not a Best Buy rep.

Now ... what's the strike-count on DirecTV mis-information?


----------



## benshapiro (Nov 15, 2002)

Hi Earl,

Thanks, as always, for the quick replies! Since I have an HR10 and an SD-DVR40 right now (2 + 2 = 4 lines total), I'm guessing that I don't even have the correct multiswitch up there (the WB68, right?) to accommodate 2 extra lines for the HR20. I don't suppose you know if D* will throw one of those in with the $99 HR20, do you?

Thanks again!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I know it's easy to blame the Best Buy rep for mis-information, but come one everyone ... hersheytx got this info from a *DirecTV rep*, not a Best Buy rep.
> 
> Now ... what's the strike-count on DirecTV mis-information?


I guess it would.... but guilt by association...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

benshapiro said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> Thanks, as always, for the quick replies! Since I have an HR10 and an SD-DVR40 right now (2 + 2 = 4 lines total), I'm guessing that I don't even have the correct multiswitch up there (the WB68, right?) to accommodate 2 extra lines for the HR20. I don't suppose you know if D* will throw one of those in with the $99 HR20, do you?
> 
> Thanks again!


Usually they will add any multiswitches necessary.


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> For your #1: Yes, you will lose OTA until they are enabled
> For your #2: Yes, you will need the AT9 to get the MPEG-4 LA Locals (Which are available); The MPEG-2 LA networks will be turned off eventually (probably by mid 2007)
> For your #3: No, the HR10-250 does not have the hardware decoders to work with the MPEG-4 stream


Thanks Earl!


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> #2: Yes, you will need the AT9 to get the MPEG-4 LA Locals (Which are available); The MPEG-2 LA networks will be turned off eventually (probably by mid 2007)


OK Earl... Not to hijack the thread, but I've got to be a pickle for a second (sorry!)

Ques #1 - Since the LA networks will be turned off somewhere 'round mid-2007 ... Does that include the NY MPEG-2 feed also? If so, I guess I should start agitating to get an R20 .... Since the 6.3 upgrade, my HR10 is perfect for me, but I'm a realist and know it's in its twilight years ......

Ques #2 - I live in the NY DMA, and I receive the YES network in HD occasionally (on chan 95). I understand the RSN's are being broadcast in MPEG-4 -- are the MPEG-4 YES network broadcasts on the same schedule as the MPEG-2 version? (In other words, would the games be available in HD more often if I had an R20?)

Thanks!

--DM


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

For #1: Yes, the NY-MPEG2 HD's will be shut down... they will probably be after the LA ones. The estimate of the LA's Mid year, is based on posts and other information that they are already starting the swap outs out in that area.

For #2: YES Network has already started in MPEG-4 on occasion. I would expect next season the YES network would be in MPEG-4 all the time


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> For #1: Yes, the NY-MPEG2 HD's will be shut down... they will probably be after the LA ones. The estimate of the LA's Mid year, is based on posts and other information that they are already starting the swap outs out in that area.
> 
> For #2: YES Network has already started in MPEG-4 on occasion. I would expect next season the YES network would be in MPEG-4 all the time


OK, I guess that means I should start agitating then. 

Given that I paid $199 for my HR10, I guess that means I overpaid for a 250GB IDE disk drive by about $50 . 



Spoiler



Yes, yes, I know I can buy them cheaper elsewhere ...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> ...The reps at Best Buy are hit an miss (more miss then hit)... they usually don't get all the facts straight on stuff they have been selling for years, let alone stuff that is brand new.


This was apparently not a Best rep, but a DTV rep. That makes this guy just one small step above the old retired lady that offers you vienna sausages on a toothpick at Safeway. About the only job I can think of worse than trying to laud the benefits of the HR20 directly to anyone who will listen would be selling boxes of hammered dog feces door to door at 3:00 AM Sunday morning in Harlem.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I understand that (after I was corrected).
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414960&&#post4414960

I wonder if I could do that as a side job on the weekends..... hmmmm


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I think Safeway has some openings.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> All I can tell you at of all the reports of people getting HR20's.
> Off the top of my head, I haven't seen one that HAD to return the HR10.
> 
> The deal (As given to me buy mulitple CSR contacts, and other contacts) is $99 and you can keep your HR10.
> ...


I was installed on 9/18. I was given the new HR20-700 for the price of shipping and handling which was 21.95 (with included tax) and charged to my DirecTV programming bill. I was able to keep my Hughes HR10-250, decommission my RCA 420RE receiver and Phillips HDR114, and recommission my Hughes HDVR2 (all of which are owned by me) and add the leased DirecTV HR20-700 to the mix and now I'm running six tuners between the HDVR2, HR10-250 and HR20-700. The installer was at my house from 10AM to 4PM and basically ran new line and installed everything perfectly including grounding which prior installers had missed. I had trouble with the DVR functions not being activated right away despite what DirecTV tried to do on their end until I did a system test on the HR20-700 and then I could set up recordings without issue. I call DirecTV retention to let them know what fixed my issue and they gave me 6 months of free ShowTime. I called up to get a RC32RF back lit remote and today an RC32 arrived. I called them back and told them I recieved the wrong model as I wanted the backlit remote and they credited me back the $25.00, told me to keep the RC32 as they have no precedent for being able to send remotes back, told me not to be alarmed if I reveive another RC32 remote on Wednesday as his first attempt to get me an RC32RF back-lit failed, but I could expect to get the RC32RF on Friday. He said, to keep any extra remotes as a gift.

I said great and thank you very much.

I'm pretty happy again with DirecTV at this point. The HR20 seems to be behaving nicely too. I'm suspecting that the drive on the HR10 is going though as it is pausing and playing and pausing and playing... on some shows. I'll try a full reset on it once I get through all of the shows stored on it and hopefully will also get 6.3 on it soon. Maybe that will help it. Otherwise, I'll just throw a new hard drive in it at some point (though I might just take the lazy route and buy a weaknees replacement drive. I'm sure the quality of the stock drives in the HR10-250 must be crap because I've read thread after thread about drives going bad in them, almost as bad as the HDMI ports going bad on them.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Can you still get the $99 deal if you're leasing your HR10 (And still keep the HR10)?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> Can you still get the $99 deal if you're leasing your HR10 (And still keep the HR10)?


You are supposed to be able to.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

With the 3 payment plan? Doubt I can get more than 1? lol


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

BillyT2002 said:


> .
> 
> I'm pretty happy again with DirecTV at this point. The HR20 seems to be behaving nicely too.


So I guess you *NOT* listenting to me, and getting to the HR20.. is turning out okay...

Yes... I said not... via PM's we bantered back a forth a few times about Billy trying to get another HR10, HR20, or waiting for T3 or even FIOS...

He didn't listen to me when I said do nothing or get an HR10...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> With the 3 payment plan? Doubt I can get more than 1? lol


I wouldn't push it.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

lol Just call the regular number, or customer retention? Is this a rebate deal or anything, or this is THE standard deal (For 1 lol)?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I've called 4 times (CSR Roulette), and all I keep getting is $299 for the HR20.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I know I didn't listen to you, Earl, and it's not because I didn't respect your opinion as if I didn't, you know I would not have asked you.  Also, I appreciate every response to my PMs that you sent to me.

I'm kind of an enigma. On one hand, I'm a software developer and I am used to living on the bleeding edge of technology. On the other hand after I've had something a while, I grow to expect reliability.

In fairness, I did tell you that I wasn't going to listen and decided to pick up an HR20. Adelphia (now TWC) in my area of Maine is terrible. I'll be surprised if Verizon actually installs FIOS Internet service to Waterville, ME (a Verizon territory) in the next ten years. They don't even support digital simulcasting of the analog spectrum of channels yet. I just could not stand to watch my KD34XBR960 HDTV go to rot any more. I wanted more high-definition programming and the sooner the better. However, I also want to maintain the ability to watch that programming whenever I want and to skip the advertising.

Also, in fairness, I hope you did not percieve my PMs to you as bantering. I was purely soliciting your expert opinion(s) within my situation. I'm not really a banterer, but sometimes I'm definitely opinionated. 

... and I already had an HR10... 

Also, you have youth going for you Earl. I'm older and grow more impatient with age. 

I did listen to everything you said, and I took it all into consideration before I made my decision, but ultimately my decision was made, based upon what I could and could not tolerate. In this case, I could cut the HR20-700 a little slack because I basically have two DirecTV TIVO DVRs backing it up. However, the HR20-700 is turning out to be a pleasant surprise in terms of functionality and reliability. Even though I'll probably never own one, I hope that DirecTV takes what they have done right in the HR20 and applies it to the R15 at some point in the near future. I hope that both platforms evolve to yet even better reliability and functionality. My trust in the ability of DirecTV to write good software is definitely in a better place than it was a few months ago.

As always, thank you for your advice and insight into DirecTV. You're a great resource to them and these forums.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I know you did "listen"... I didn't mind the PMs


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> I've called 4 times (CSR Roulette), and all I keep getting is $299 for the HR20.


It could be something to do with when you got the HR10, and the payment plan.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Just a question for those that have gotten the HR20. Did you automatically lose your HD-Distants when you activated your HR20. I'd like to add a HR20 to my mix, but, not at the cost of losing HD national channels.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No, I still have my HD DNS


----------



## DeeCee98 (Jan 6, 2004)

DTV is coming this saturday to install 2 HD DVRs (BTW both at no cost & one is an upgrade from a TiVo Series 2 & one is brand new (ie currently have 2 DVRs (TiVos NON HD) this will make set # 3) - all at NON cost! all i did was ask - guess i got lucky!  

Anyway, i "requested" HR10-250's - but am i concerned that they will show up with the HR20-700's......my biggest concern is i have NO locals (per se) - nor do i want them, as i current have the East/West Feeds for FOX, NBC,ABC, CBS and really dont want to loose them

any thoughts/suggestions ?


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

I had called D* to get the HR20. I already have the HR10-250 and the H20 HD receiver. My wife had been rather unreceptive to the cancellation fee for D* since we are not over our 2 year obligation. But this *^&*)&()& about warrantee replacement converting owned units to leased...I am going back to cable after the first of the year and get an S3 with cable cards from Cox Cable.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

DeeCee98 said:


> DTV is coming this saturday to install 2 HD DVRs (BTW both at no cost & one is an upgrade from a TiVo Series 2 & one is brand new (ie currently have 2 DVRs (TiVos NON HD) this will make set # 3) - all at NON cost! all i did was ask - guess i got lucky!
> 
> Anyway, i "requested" HR10-250's - but am i concerned that they will show up with the HR20-700's......my biggest concern is i have NO locals (per se) - nor do i want them, as i current have the East/West Feeds for FOX, NBC,ABC, CBS and really dont want to loose them
> 
> any thoughts/suggestions ?


Odds are you're gonna get HR20/700's ...that's all they've been doling out over the last couple weeks (I too tried for an HR10 through DTV, but they told me they very much _doubted_ that's what I'd get).

If you can find the HR10/250's locally (or elsewhere), DirecTV will usually credit your account to offset the purchase.

It's just that they're getting hard to find....


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Sir_whinealot said:


> If you can find the HR10/250's locally (or elsewhere), DirecTV will usually credit your account to offset the purchase.
> 
> It's just that they're getting hard to find....


That is what I had DirecTV do last wee. I found a floor model of the HR10-250 at Circuit City. ($299.00 credit and I paid $259.00 at CC for the open box) I think you can still buy the HR-10 at PTVupgrade.


----------



## DeeCee98 (Jan 6, 2004)

My BIGGEST objection/concern would be to loose channels 380-389 (DNS) - i really hope i do Not!


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

DeeCee98 said:


> My BIGGEST objection/concern would be to loose channels 380-389 (DNS) - i really hope i do Not!


Do you haev both HD DNS feeds? NY and LA? If I'm in LA i cant get the NY feeds? Even in sunday football games?

Thanks!


----------



## DeeCee98 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wont have HD until 9/30, i figure (hope) that i will get 380-389 in non high def; and the LA Feeds of the 4 networks in HD.....all with the non TiVo unit HR10-250

what do you think ?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> It could be something to do with when you got the HR10, and the payment plan.


I don't even mention the payment plan. As far as when I got my HR10, I beleive it was May or June of this year.


----------



## mailinator (Oct 19, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> All I can tell you at of all the reports of people getting HR20's.
> Off the top of my head, I haven't seen one that HAD to return the HR10.
> 
> The deal (As given to me buy mulitple CSR contacts, and other contacts) is $99 and you can keep your HR10.
> ...


What does converting to a lease do? Does THAT mean you have to give it up if you upgrade to an HR20? I think mine was converted to a lease, but it's not like I make monthly lease payments or anything...


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

DeeCee98 said:


> My BIGGEST objection/concern would be to loose channels 380-389 (DNS) - i really hope i do Not!


For the 12 hours I owned a HR20 before returning it and getting a HR10, I did not lose the 380-389.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mailinator said:


> What does converting to a lease do? Does THAT mean you have to give it up if you upgrade to an HR20? I think mine was converted to a lease, but it's not like I make monthly lease payments or anything...


As far as I have seen... not even those that are on a leased, had to return the HR10


----------

